# Restored Stormer, Iver Johnson Tandem and a 1886 Victor light roadster



## eazywind (Feb 19, 2013)

Went to Idaho Falls this weekend and snapped a few pics of these display bikes they had at Daves bike shop there. A Restored Stormer, Original Iver Johnson Tandem and original 1886 Victor light roadster.


----------



## eazywind (Feb 19, 2013)

*Couple more pics of the Victor*

Couple more pics of the Victor.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this. I just added Dave's to my Guide to Bicycle Museums at www.fattiretrading.com
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## pelletman (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful bikes thanks for sharing.  The Victor is an 1886, they never called that bike a Light Roadster in the catalog, but they called the 85 model a Light Roadster in the 86 catalog, and it is a very similar bike.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 19, 2013)

Real nice bikes! Do you know anymore about the Iver Tandem? I have never seen one.


----------



## eazywind (Feb 20, 2013)

Tandems that early ( I am guessing late 1800's to 1920's ) just are not out there very much. I seem to remember seeing a few in some catalogs here and there, but only a couple and were web pics, maybe Dave's ( nostalgic.net ) site?? Marc



schwinndoggy said:


> Real nice bikes! Do you know anymore about the Iver Tandem? I have never seen one.


----------

